# Los historiadores no usan ya el término RECONQUISTA, aquí explican por qué



## Dinero Consciente (31 Ago 2022)

*Historiadores explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista', un término esgrimido por Vox*
En este vídeo, historiadores explican qué error histórico hay tras el término 'Reconquista' que ahora enarbola la extrema derecha y cuál es su objetivo al usarlo. 


Si la unidad de la España 'de bien' era la católica, un paso más al construir nuestra idea de nación es descalificar las raíces árabes de la Península. Isabel Díaz Ayuso, presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, habló de la "España perdida por la invasión musulmana". Y *Vox ha ido más allá, promoviendo directamente la 'Reconquista', *un término que ha repetido en varias ocasiones Santiago Abascal.

Sin embargo, históricamente es un error considerar que la conquista cristiana de la Península fue un proyecto a largo plazo que duró ocho siglos, tal y como explican los historiadores en el vídeo sobre estas líneas, en el que José Álvarez Junco, Catedrático de Historia, defiende que "el término 'Reconquista' hoy día no se debería usar" y, de hecho, "los mejores historiadores medievalistas de este momento no lo usan". "Ha sido un concepto que ha surgido desde la perspectiva cristiana, de que *el cristiano es el bueno y los demás son los malos*", señala, por su parte, el historiador Ricardo Izquierdo.









Historiadores explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista', un término esgrimido por Vox


En este vídeo, historiadores explican qué error histórico hay tras el término 'Reconquista' que ahora enarbola la extrema derecha y cuál es su objetivo al usarlo.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Ago 2022)

Basura ideologica antiespaña que no pienso leer y que ningún español debería tampoco hacerlo.

Puta escoria de la secta. ARRIBA ESPAÑA!


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (31 Ago 2022)

Franco tenia pies, córtate los pies para no ser franquista.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (31 Ago 2022)

SANTIAGO Y CIERRA, ESPAÑA.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Sep 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> *Historiadores explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista', un término esgrimido por Vox*
> En este vídeo, historiadores explican qué error histórico hay tras el término 'Reconquista' que ahora enarbola la extrema derecha y cuál es su objetivo al usarlo.
> 
> 
> ...



si pones otro enlace de la sexta te meto en ignorados


----------



## GonX (1 Sep 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> *Historiadores explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista', un término esgrimido por Vox*
> En este vídeo, historiadores explican qué error histórico hay tras el término 'Reconquista' que ahora enarbola la extrema derecha y cuál es su objetivo al usarlo.
> 
> 
> ...



Hacen revisionismo historico porque es lo que toca, es hora de poner la alfombra roja a la invasion moromierda.


----------



## Karma bueno (1 Sep 2022)

Pues porque hay que volver a empezarla...

_"el pueblo que olvida su historia, esta condenado a repetirla"_


----------



## PLS--palasaca (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Segismunda (1 Sep 2022)

"Un término esgrimido por VOX".


----------



## Hermericus (1 Sep 2022)

España no asimilará nunca, y ocultara que en el VIII la mayoria de las elites godas y del pueblo se paso al islam.

Nunca hubo millones de moros invadiendo España, solo unos pocos miles pasaron el estrecho. Ademas,la gran mayoria de los del 708 eran germanos del Magreb que ya se habian pasado al islam

Como tampoco nunca se expulso o mato a los millones de musulmanes que habia en España.

Ese proceso de 8 siglos se llama Reconquista, a mi no me disgusta ese nombre. a ver si a alguien se le ocurre alguno mejor.

Los musulmanes eran Hispania.

Como le llamamos a ese proceso? La Recuperación de España?


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Sep 2022)

Esencialmente los moros conquistaron España tan fácilmente porque no eran musulmanes si no cristianos en su mayoría.
Antes del islam, la mayor parte de oriente y el norte de África era cristiana. El islam no se expandió tan rápido. Hacía menos de un siglo que había surgido. Hay vestigios de esto hasta en las tumbas de los árabes que conquistaron el españa, osea que tenemos la lógica y las pruebas empíricas.

Lo que yo pondría en entredicho sería que hubo una conquista musulmana.


----------



## kronopio (1 Sep 2022)

Fue una cruzada


----------



## naburiano (1 Sep 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> *Historiadores explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista', un término esgrimido por Vox*
> En este vídeo, historiadores explican qué error histórico hay tras el término 'Reconquista' que ahora enarbola la extrema derecha y cuál es su objetivo al usarlo.
> 
> 
> ...



Son pseudo historiadores, en las fuentes cristianas se habla de reconquista desde el siglo IX, los "historiadores" que dicen que es un constructo político, no tienen en cuenta que la mayor parte de la población de los territorios cristianos, tras la invasión musulmana, estaba formada por cristianos huidos de los territorios ocupados por los musulmanes, para no pagar la jizya ni convertirse al islam.

Tampoco tienen en cuenta la importancia de la religión como diferenciador politico-juridico-social en la edad media.

Lo sé de buena tinta, soy licenciado en Historia en la complu.


----------



## Centinela (1 Sep 2022)

Éste habla claramente de reconquista. Minuto 5:15


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (1 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Como le llamamos a ese proceso? La Recuperación de España?



Como les preguntes a los del artículo lo mismo te dicen que "genocidio del pueblo hispano musulman".


----------



## Dinero Consciente (1 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Hacen revisionismo historico porque es lo que toca, es hora de poner la alfombra roja a la invasion moromierda.



Está respuesta es para premio.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (1 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Basura ideologica antiespaña que no pienso leer y que ningún español debería tampoco hacerlo.
> 
> Puta escoria de la secta. ARRIBA ESPAÑA!



Este tipo de argumentos invitan a la reflexión, ciertamente.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (1 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> España no asimilará nunca, y ocultara que en el VIII la mayoria de las elites godas y del pueblo se paso al islam.
> 
> Nunca hubo millones de moros invadiendo España, solo unos pocos miles pasaron el estrecho. Ademas,la gran mayoria de los del 708 eran germanos del Magreb que ya se habian pasado al islam
> 
> ...



Quizás puede llamársele conquista de territorios. Después siguieron por América y por otros continentes.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (1 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> "Un término esgrimido por VOX".



Usarlo en el contexto político parece que sí, lo usa ese partido que usted menciona.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (1 Sep 2022)

Vox, ese partido pro pantxi cada vez más pror78 e izquierdoso.
Ni 20 escaños en la próxima legislatura


----------



## Dinero Consciente (1 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Franco tenia pies, córtate los pies para no ser franquista.



Parece que en la época de ese General que mencionas el sistema educativo utilizaba el concepto de Reconquista con fines ideológicos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> España no asimilará nunca, y ocultara que en el VIII la mayoria de las elites godas y del pueblo se paso al islam.
> 
> Nunca hubo millones de moros invadiendo España, solo unos pocos miles pasaron el estrecho. Ademas,la gran mayoria de los del 708 eran germanos del Magreb que ya se habian pasado al islam
> 
> ...



Eso de que no hubo invasión sino conversión es una imbecilidad antihistórica mil veces refutada y sin base alguna.

Lo que pasa cuando analfabetos leen a Olagüe y se piensan que tiene alguna validez.

PS ¿Nada que decir del fuero de Castro Caldelas?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Sep 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> *Historiadores explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista', un término esgrimido por Vox*
> En este vídeo, historiadores explican qué error histórico hay tras el término 'Reconquista' que ahora enarbola la extrema derecha y cuál es su objetivo al usarlo.
> 
> 
> ...



Contra tales gilipolleces léase este artículo:





__





La Reconquista: un nombre correcto


Autoría: Armando Besga Marroquín. Localización: Letras de Deusto. Nº 132, 2011. Artículo de Revista en Dialnet.




dialnet.unirioja.es


----------



## Maifrond (1 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Contra tales gilipolleces léase este artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Texto completo no disponible_ (Saber más ...)

Y tengo cuenta.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Sep 2022)

Maifrond dijo:


> _Texto completo no disponible_ (Saber más ...)
> 
> Y tengo cuenta.



Lo sé, no está online, hay que consultarlo en físico. Puedo hacer fotos y mandarlo por MP a quien quiera.


----------



## Maifrond (1 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Lo sé, no está online, hay que consultarlo en físico. Puedo hacer fotos y mandarlo por MP a quien quiera.



Gracias, no se preocupe, lo puedo conseguir en unas semanas. Anotada queda su recomendación.


----------



## Hrodrich (1 Sep 2022)

Término completamente legítimo porque todos los reyes cristianos se consideraron sucesores de los reyes visigodos y su reino.

Que sigan llorando los rojos de mierda ante la superioridad cristiano vieja, es lo único que saben hacer.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Sep 2022)

Esos no son "historiadores", jombre. Son otra cosa.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Sep 2022)

Es que hay cosas que ni siquiera deberíamos prestarnos a discutir. En ese momento ya se le está dando una legitimidad de la que carecen.

No se discute con quien mantiene que dos y dos son cinco, se le corrige.

Que coño debate hay aquí. Esto es la Reconquista, si te gusta bien y si no te vas a Marte y te montas allí tu película, progre de mierda.

Hala a tomar por culo ya hombre.


----------



## Sr Julian (1 Sep 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> *Historiadores explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista', un término esgrimido por Vox*
> En este vídeo, historiadores explican qué error histórico hay tras el término 'Reconquista' que ahora enarbola la extrema derecha y cuál es su objetivo al usarlo.
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda chorrada, la idea de Reconquista del reino Visigodo siempre estuvo presente.


----------



## Meerkat (1 Sep 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> *Historiadores explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista', un término esgrimido por Vox*
> En este vídeo, historiadores explican qué error histórico hay tras el término 'Reconquista' que ahora enarbola la extrema derecha y cuál es su objetivo al usarlo.
> 
> 
> ...



Y como llamamos a la invasion musulmana? Encuentro de civilizaciones? Visita de vecinos que se hizo larga?

Póngame al día en el término políticamente correcto que hay que usar


----------



## Lefri (1 Sep 2022)

*reconquistar (según RAE):*

*“1. tr. Conquistar una plaza, provincia o reino que se había perdido.”
FIN DEL HILO.*


----------



## Hermericus (1 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso de que no hubo invasión sino conversión es una imbecilidad antihistórica mil veces refutada y sin base alguna.
> 
> Lo que pasa cuando analfabetos leen a Olagüe y se piensan que tiene alguna validez.
> 
> PS ¿Nada que decir del fuero de Castro Caldelas?



Ya, claro.

Los musulmanes mataron a 6 millones de Españoles , menos unos cuantos refugiados en Asturias y TOOOOOOOOOOOODOS los habitantes del Magreb se trasladaron a vivir a España. Anda y vete a cagar.

No hay evidencias geneticas de invasion magrebí de España.


----------



## Covid-8M (1 Sep 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Éste habla claramente de reconquista. Minuto 5:15



No debe ser uno de los mejores historiadores medievalistas del momento. Cuantos grammys ha ganado en la ultima gala?


----------



## Timekiller (1 Sep 2022)

Yo siempre he dicho Reconquista y no voy a cambiar ahora.



Dinero Consciente dijo:


> "Ha sido un concepto que ha surgido desde la perspectiva cristiana, de que *el cristiano es el bueno y los demás son los malos*", señala, por su parte, el historiador Ricardo Izquierdo.



Izquierdo se tenía que apellidar.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ya, claro.
> 
> Los musulmanes mataron a 6 millones de Españoles , menos unos cuantos refugiados en Asturias y TOOOOOOOOOOOODOS los habitantes del Magreb se trasladaron a vivir a España. Anda y vete a cagar.
> 
> No hay evidencias geneticas de invasion magrebí de España.



Evidencias materiales hay a porrillo, hasta los precintos del botín y monedas datadas en 712.

Lo de que conquistar un sitio es matar a todo el mundo es otra fantasía tuya.

Y genes africanos hay. Donde más junto en Galicia, donde se asentaron los bereberes.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Sep 2022)

¿Que es eso de africanizados si la Hispania Nova Tingitana era latina?

La conquista musulmana aprovechó, en efecto, una guerra civil. La locura andalucista de Olagüe dice , en cambio, que no hubo conquista sino conversión y una guerra civil entre cristianos católicos y arrianos musulmonizados. Un delirio que ignora todas las fuentes escritas y materiales. Aparte de contradictorio, porque dice que es un proceso interno pero reconoce la orientalización. No hay por donde coger semejantes burradas analfahistóricas.

Si miras el perfil de academia.edu de Alejandro García Sanjuán, que le conozco personalmente, tiene varios papeles denunciando esas chorradas, aunque es de izmierda y de los que no le gusta el término Reconquista.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Evidencias materiales hay a porrillo, hasta los precintos del botín y monedas datadas en 712.
> 
> Lo de que conquistar un sitio es matar a todo el mundo es otra fantasía tuya.
> 
> Y genes africanos hay. Donde más junto en Galicia, donde se asentaron los bereberes.




*No digas paridas.* ¿Que pasó con los 6 millones de españoles del 708??? Se quedaron en España, se pasaron al islam, escepto los mozarabes.

¿Que pasó con los 5 millones de magrebies bereberes, blanquitos ellos, recien islamizados y en donde estaba un reino vandalo??? Se quedaron allí. Los que cruzaron el estrecho en el 708 eran vandalos llamados por los witicianos en su guerra contra Rodrigo.

No digas paridas con los genes africanos de Galicia. El 10% de E's son E's europeos, no africanos., se separron hace 60.000 años. En Castilla hay un 16% y en Extremadura casi un 20%, en Asturias 14%, Valencia 14%, Portugal 14%,, etc.... En Italia hay MOGOLLON, y en la zona Alpina (Austria y Suiza), Balcanes, en Ille de Fance, el 20%, en Grecia son mayoria en muchas zonas, etc... Son LOS PRIMEROS POBLADORES DE EUROPA.









European Y-DNA haplogroups frequencies by country


Frequency tables showing the percentage for each Y-DNA haplogroup by country and region in Europe, the Middle East and North Africa.



www.eupedia.com





En Galicia hay 4% de genes semitas , en Castilla el 5%, *Cantabria 10%, Asturias 8%*, Cataluña 8%... En el conjunto de España 3%. En Italia el 9%, y en Francia el 6%


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No digas paridas. ¿Que pasó con los 6 millones de españoles del 708??? Se quedaron en España, se pasaron al islam, escepto los mozarabes.
> 
> ¿Que pasó con los 5 millones de magrebies, recien islamizados y en donde estaba un reino vandalo??? Se quedaron allí. Los que cruzaron el estrecho en el 708 eran vandalos llamados por los witicianos en su guerra contra Rodrigo.
> 
> ...



¿Y que pasó con los millones de individuos conquistados por los romanos? ¿O los millones de panchitoides conquistados por los españoles? ¿Y los egipcios y sirios conquistados por los árabes? Pues la mayoría acepto el cambio de amos y agachó la cerviz. En particular los galaicos, que se rindieron, al contrario que cántabros y ástures.

La islamización fue muy lenta, hasta los almorávides los cristianos eran mayoría en al-Andalus.









¿Por qué los gallegos tienen más genes norteafricanos? - La Historia de España - Memorias Hispánicas


En el episodio corto 4 hablo de los motivos históricos que explican por qué los gallegos tienen más genes norteafricanos que otros españoles.




www.lahistoriaespana.com





El Reino vándalo desapareció en 533, casi 180 años antes, deberías informarte mejor para evitar decir bobadas. Y los witizanos iban con Rodrigo, al menos de boquilla, hasta la llegada de Musa y su rápido pacto con los conquistadores. Agila II, el rey rival de Rodrigo, dominaba la Tarraconense y Septimania, y no era witizano.

Con cada post muestras que no sabes de lo que hablas. Sigo esperando a que comentes el primer documento en gallego y expliques por qué trata a Alfonso IX como rey de León.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Y que pasó con los millones de individuos conquistados por los romanos? ¿O los millones de panchitoides conquistados por los españoles? ¿Y los egipcios y sirios conquistados por los árabes? Pues la mayoría acepto el cambio de amos y agachó la cerviz. En particular los galaicos, que se rindieron, al contrario que cántabros y ástures.
> 
> La islamización fue muy lenta, hasta los almorávides los cristianos eran mayoría en al-Andalus.
> 
> ...




   

Sigue con tus paridas de Lafuente o Albornoz, inasequible al desaliento..

Tu no eres universitario o intelectual, eres un gilipollas que te encante engañarte a ti mismo y manipulas la Historia conscientemente

Te lo vuelvo a repetir, PAYASO: ¿Cuando los musulmanes dijeron que estaban en guerra con los asturianos????? Por cierto, sabes cuantas décadas hubo un emirato en Gigia (Gijon)?

Sabes que Leon estuvo deshabitada y en ruinas hasta el 850????


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Franco tenia pies, córtate los pies para no ser franquista.



Cojones tenía cojones como puños...

Que se corten... ohhh wait...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Sigue con tus paridas de Lafuente o Albornoz, inasequible al desaliento..
> 
> Tu no eres universitario o intelectual, eres un gilipollas que te encante engañarte a ti mismo.
> 
> Te lo vuelvo a repetir, PAYASO: ¿Cuando los musulmanes dijeron que estaban en guerra con los asturianos????? Por cierto, sabes cuantas décadas hubo un emirato en Gigia (Gijon)?



Si te das cuenta nunca tienes respuesta, solo insultas y saltas con otra pailanada.

No sólo soy doctor, sino que justo este tema es una de mis áreas de _expertise_, por eso me invitaron como ponente al Congreso del 1300 aniversario de Covadonga en 2018.

Como no sabes de lo que hablas, atribuyes Albornoz cosas que no decía, y a investigadores actuales tesis albornocistas.

La guarnición bereber está documentada con cerámica en León, en Gijón no hay ni rastro de momento, probablemente Munuza, el cuñado de Don Pelayo, tuvo su sede en León y no en Gijón. Los bereberes aún aguantaron en Galicia hasta la década de 740.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si te das cuenta nunca tienes respuesta, solo insultas y saltas con otra pailanadas.
> 
> No sólo soy doctor, sino que justo este tema es una de mis áreas de _expertise_, por eso me invitaron como ponente al Congreso del 1300 aniversario de Covadonga en 2018.
> 
> ...



No me digas...

¿Y ese empeño que poneis los hijtoriadores de dibujar mapitas con toda España musulmana excepto Asturias, que clase de parida es???

¿No deberian hacer mapitas con toda España musulmana excepto la mayoria de Galicia???????

¿Sabes cuantas veces los moros dijeron que toda España fue conquistada excepto Galicia???

Sabes que Leon estuvo deshabitada y en ruinas hasta el 850???? La misma fecha en que los gallegos ya llegaron a Oporto y pusieron frontera en el Duero, mientras la provincia de Leon aun era tierra de nadie. Gallegos que, por otra parte, fueron los que poblaron Leon.

En el 850 toda la Gallaecia romana ya estaba libre de musulmanes, el Reino de Galicia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No me digas...
> 
> ¿Y ese empeño que poneis los hijtoriadores de dibujar mapitas con toda España musulmana excepto Asturias, que clase de parida es???
> 
> ...



León nunca estuvo deshabitada, se ha demostrado arqueológicamente la continuidad de la población.

Galicia se sometió al dominio musulmán, está documentado en las fuentes, y no fue hasta los reinados de Alfonso I y de Fruela que se incorporó de verdad al REINO DE ASTURIAS, cuya existencia te causa urticaria.

Y, como ves, eres incapaz de responder, solo vomitas nuevas burradas.


----------



## rondo (1 Sep 2022)

Son traidores follamoros que merecen una soga


----------



## Dinero Consciente (2 Sep 2022)

Vox usa la palabra Reconquista (y no es por casualidad, conocen qué cognotaciones tiene esa palabra). Sólo hay ver el video del principio de este hilo.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (2 Sep 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Cojones tenía cojones como puños...
> 
> Que se corten... ohhh wait...



Un cojón, dicen.


----------



## Chocochomocho (2 Sep 2022)

Lo de como se trata a la invasión musulmana en España por parte de la izquierda es algo fascinante y de las cosas que dices "van a calzón quitado y les da igual, van a tragar con todo".


----------



## Trollaco del copón (2 Sep 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Un cojón, dicen.



Pues si llega a tener los dos se planta en Moscú


----------



## machote hispano (2 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Franco tenia pies, córtate los pies para no ser franquista.



Los testículos ya se los están quitando. Tampoco tienen mucho que cortar. 



Pero que época más surrealista...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2022)

Es lo que tiene los pactos matrimoniales y la absorción de parte de la aristocracia visigoda.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Sep 2022)

Don Rodrigo bajaba desde Tarragona (si no recuerdo mal) para frenar la invasión, pero ambas alas, derecha e izquierda, le abandonaron a las puertas de la batalla.

Lo curioso es que los musulmanes también se cargaron a gran parte de los contingentes de ambas alas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Don Rodrigo bajaba desde Tarragona (si no recuerdo mal) para frenar la invasión, pero ambas alas, derecha e izquierda, le abandonaron a las puertas de la batalla.
> 
> Lo curioso es que los musulmanes también se cargaron a gran parte de los contingentes de ambas alas.



De combatir a los vascones, en realidad, que debían estar en el bando de Agila II.

Con Guadalete también se repite mitología, y hasta se olvida la batalla de Écija.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Sep 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> Vox usa la palabra Reconquista (y no es por casualidad, conocen qué cognotaciones tiene esa palabra). Sólo hay ver el video del principio de este hilo.



El otro día vi a uno de Vox que al observar una tabla con cuatro palos a modo de patas sobre la que se ponían cosas la llamaba "mesa".

Escandalazo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Sep 2022)

Dinero Consciente dijo:


> *Historiadores explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista', un término esgrimido por Vox*
> En este vídeo, historiadores explican qué error histórico hay tras el término 'Reconquista' que ahora enarbola la extrema derecha y cuál es su objetivo al usarlo.
> 
> 
> ...



¿y son histoiriadores? coño, pues claro, la religión era fundamental, l os musulmanes se consideraban los mejores y los cristianos igual. Llegaron a un territorio y lo recuperaron, como toda la historia de la humanidad, pueblos luchando por un territorio. Los romanos tampoco invadieron la península porque no habia un estado, claro que si, llegaron por gusto, les pareció ideal para acmpar y listos.
Encima empieza el artículo con extrema derecha, vaya nivelazo. A ver si los visigodos no se convertirion al cristianimo ni nada y no empezaron a funcionar como un solo país, aunque estaban siempre dándose garrotazos. De los visigodos en este país no se acuerda ni el tato, pero de los moros hasta en la sopa, sobre todo con aquello que todos vivían en armonía y paz.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Sep 2022)

Los de VOX respiran profundamente. No le hagáis el juego a la ultraderecha, dejad de respirar y que se jodan.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> España no asimilará nunca, y ocultara que en el VIII la mayoria de las elites godas y del pueblo se paso al islam.
> 
> Nunca hubo millones de moros invadiendo España, solo unos pocos miles pasaron el estrecho. Ademas,la gran mayoria de los del 708 eran germanos del Magreb que ya se habian pasado al islam
> 
> ...



Sigue con las alucinaciones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Sep 2022)

Siempre el mismo tipo con sus neura, como la mentira de las tres culturas, que estaban todos de puta madre. ES como decir ahora que Pedro Antonio Sánchez es el líder más amado por su pueblo. Dejad de hacer política con la historia.


----------



## Lukytrike (2 Sep 2022)

Claro... todo el mundo sabe que antes del 711 en la Península sólo estaba la nada absoluta, el vacio sideral. Pero llegaron los árabes y echaron raíces, y luego los invasores españoles, que vinieron de Esp... de algún sitio. Papeles para todos. Y paguita. Claro que sí.



> las raíces árabes de la Península.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (2 Sep 2022)

Al final va a resultar que los Reyes Godos fueron una avanzadillE del movimiento LGTBHIJKMNOPQRSUVWXYZACDEF+QueHayDeLoMio

Será que esta gente no es capaz de crear realidades paralelas que se adapten a sus deseos _irradiadores_.


----------



## randomizer (2 Sep 2022)

*Historiadores ROJOS Y FOLLAMOROS explican por qué no se debería hablar de 'Reconquista'.*

Fix'd


----------



## Hermericus (2 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> León nunca estuvo deshabitada, se ha demostrado arqueológicamente la continuidad de la población.
> 
> Galicia se sometió al dominio musulmán, está documentado en las fuentes, y no fue hasta los reinados de Alfonso I y de Fruela que se incorporó de verdad al REINO DE ASTURIAS, cuya existencia te causa urticaria.
> 
> Y, como ves, eres incapaz de responder, solo vomitas nuevas burradas.



Sigues con el invento de Lafuente.

¿Te vuelvo a poner DOCENAS de estudios de historiadores europeos que dicen que el Reino de Asturias es una milonga nacionalista española para hacer el origen de España en Asturias-Castilla????

Joder, sois como los moros. La historia de sus paises no existe antes de la llegada del islam


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (2 Sep 2022)

Siempre me ha llamado la atención la capacidad que tienen en el frente antiespañol para el doble pensar. España no existe hasta antes de ayer, la inquisición española era fascista.


----------



## juster (2 Sep 2022)

FUE UNA PUTA RECONQUISTA !!!!
A VER QUIEN DESDICE ESTO !!!


----------



## TercioVascongado (2 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Contra tales gilipolleces léase este artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Tienes un enlace al PDF?


----------



## TercioVascongado (2 Sep 2022)

"Si se elimina" no. De hecho está eliminada, por eso estamos como estamos. La reconquista, los Reyes Católicos, Granada, Colón, América, Carlos I, Felipe II. No es casualidad que todos esos temas de la Historia de España que siguen el mismo hilo conductor, sean los más perseguidos por nuestros enemigos.


----------



## TercioVascongado (2 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Sigues con el invento de Lafuente.
> 
> ¿Te vuelvo a poner DOCENAS de estudios de historiadores europeos que dicen que el Reino de Asturias es una milonga nacionalista española para hacer el origen de España en Asturias-Castilla????
> 
> Joder, sois como los moros. La historia de sus paises no existe antes de la llegada del islam



Los "historiadores europeos" llevan desde 1700 escribiendo la Historia de España. No me interesa. Prefiero leer a Albornoz en su "El Reino de Asturias: orígenes de la nación española". Entre otros.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Sep 2022)

Los españolitos se pasaron al islam, buen por conveniencia, bien por la fuerza.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Sep 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Los "historiadores europeos" llevan desde 1700 escribiendo la Historia de España. No me interesa. Prefiero leer a Albornoz en su "El Reino de Asturias: orígenes de la nación española". Entre otros.



Y que opinas que en nota a pie de página, Albornóz diga que en las fuentes históricas pone Galicia????


----------



## TercioVascongado (2 Sep 2022)

Almanzor era un pacifista prohombre de la Alianza de Civilizaciones.


----------



## Lefri (2 Sep 2022)

juster dijo:


> FUE UNA PUTA RECONQUISTA !!!!
> A VER QUIEN DESDICE ESTO !!!



Que se lo digan a quienes tuvieron que luchar en la sangrienta Batalla de las Navas de Tolosa que fue el punto de inflexión para la Reconquista, ocurrido en perfiles rocosos de Despeñaperros. Lugar donde tras la Batalla, dice la leyenda que los soldados capturados, llamados perros infieles, eran arrojados por los desfiladeros. (De ahí el nombre de despeñaperros).

Estos pseudos historiadores progres de pacotilla, no tienen ni puta idea de nada. Solo van a lo que van: reescribir la historia a su interés, y solo consiguen hacer un ridículo estrepitoso.


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Y que pasó con los millones de individuos conquistados por los romanos? ¿O los millones de panchitoides conquistados por los españoles? ¿Y los egipcios y sirios conquistados por los árabes? Pues la mayoría acepto el cambio de amos y agachó la cerviz. En particular los galaicos, que se rindieron, al contrario que cántabros y ástures.
> 
> La islamización fue muy lenta, hasta los almorávides los cristianos eran mayoría en al-Andalus.
> 
> ...



Al igual que sucedió con la conquista otomana de los Balcanes; la islamización de ciertas zonas de Bulgaria, Bosnia o Serbia (como Novi Pazar) no se completa hasta el siglo XVII. En España sucedió lo mismo, la mayoría de los habitantes del sur durante los primeros siglos de Al-Andalus seguían siendo cristianos. No es algo que suceda de un día para otro, y en muchos casos ni siquiera era una conversión completa.


----------



## Sinjar (2 Sep 2022)

lasexta...

Me lo esperaba.


----------



## Tronald Drump (2 Sep 2022)

Esos, como mucho, son "histeriadores".


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

*No consumais basura progresista !!!. *


----------



## Hermericus (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *No consumais basura progresista !!!. *



Eso no es basura progresista. Es contrarrestar la Historia de España chiriputiflautica que tenemos desde hace siglos y tratar de enseñar la verdad.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Eso no es basura progresista. Es contrarrestar la Historia de España chiriputiflautica que tenemos desde hace siglos.



La España Chipiritiflautica solo existe en la cabeza de los malos españoles, con un gobierno decente, esta gentuza se queda sin financiacion para desinformar.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2022)

¿El conde Julián? Nope.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> ¿Tienes un enlace al PDF?



Puedo mandar fotos por MP, no está en PDF.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Sigues con el invento de Lafuente.
> 
> ¿Te vuelvo a poner DOCENAS de estudios de historiadores europeos que dicen que el Reino de Asturias es una milonga nacionalista española para hacer el origen de España en Asturias-Castilla????
> 
> Joder, sois como los moros. La historia de sus paises no existe antes de la llegada del islam



Sólo existe ese debate en la imaginación de los nacionalistas separatistas.

Por fortuna yo sí soy experto en el tema y tengo publicaciones al respecto, y he asistido a congresos.


----------



## Cuncas (2 Sep 2022)

Esos pakojistoriadores de mierda seguro que no saben ni de donde viene el topónimo Al Andalus y es normal porque son una panda de juntaletras semianalfabetos. Son tan mierdas que hasta un inglés les saca el dinero del bolsillo con el negocio para bobos del "hispanismo". Que se mueran de ascopena, es lo que merecen, no los lee ni la puta madre que los cagó.


----------



## TercioVascongado (2 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Puedo mandar fotos por MP, no está en PDF.




Si no es molestia, lo agradecería. Es un lujo leer según qué cosas.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Sep 2022)

Entonces ser europeos no es ningún valor a preservar. Que empiecen a quemar banderas europeas.


----------



## optimistic1985 (2 Sep 2022)

Si es bueno para la imagen de España, elimínese.

Si es malo para la imagen de España, expándase.


----------



## Meerkat (2 Sep 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> "Si se elimina" no. De hecho está eliminada, por eso estamos como estamos. La reconquista, los Reyes Católicos, Granada, Colón, América, Carlos I, Felipe II. No es casualidad que todos esos temas de la Historia de España que siguen el mismo hilo conductor, sean los más perseguidos por nuestros enemigos.



Se mucho de historia. Bueno mentira, me gusta mucho la historia y leo lo que puedo.

La historia "cientifica" busca la verdad sin exageraciones y esta confrontada con el nacionalismo, que selecciona según que hechos para su relato.

La historia del nacionalismo contrario busca minimizar los hechos en los que se basa una identidad común, que es lo que hacen los separatistas y los de izquierda, que creen que la historia es solo la lucha de clases, obviando identidades que el idioma y la cultura crean.

La historia de España es muy importante y con grandes luces, en general se exageran las sombras pero a la vista está sus resultados, que 200 años después de su caída seguimos teniendo lazos culturales. El económico nos lo han quitado.


----------



## machote hispano (2 Sep 2022)

Entre esto y lo de lobezno en la Cruzada contra el bolchevismo (36-39) tengo para alucinar con lo mal que está el academicismo en España...


----------



## mxmanu (2 Sep 2022)

Los historiadores dice        

Los 4 progres de mierda endofobos que escriben 1 libro de mierda y ya los llaman historiadores porque tienen la carrera de historia.

A pastar


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Los historiadores dice
> 
> Los 4 progres de mierda endofobos que escriben 1 libro de mierda y ya los llaman historiadores porque tienen la carrera de historia.
> 
> A pastar



Y ni siquiera medievalistas, Junco es de Contemporánea.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2022)

Hay quien, como Olagüe, fantasea con cualquier cosa, pero en realidad no hallarás eso en ninguna fuente. 

Los visigodos se convirtieron al catolicismo en 589, y van 122 años de de diferencia.

En las actas de ningún concilio de Toledo se habla jamás de un problema de persistencia de los arrianos.

La principal preocupación eran los judíos.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (2 Sep 2022)

Himboco a J. J. Esparza.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Sólo existe ese debate en la imaginación de los nacionalistas separatistas.
> 
> Por fortuna yo sí soy experto en el tema y tengo publicaciones al respecto, y he asistido a congresos.



Y en tus publicaciones pones a pie de página que en las fuentes primarias pone Reino de Galicia, no de Asturias, como Albornoz????


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Sep 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Franco tenia pies, córtate los pies para no ser franquista.



Con los huevos no puedes decir lo mismo


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y en tus publicaciones pones a pie de página que en las fuentes primarias pone Reino de Galicia, no de Asturias, como Albornoz????



En ninguna fuente se habla del "reino de Galicia" hasta su fundación en 1065. Lo más parecido es llamar a los reyes de Asturias "rey en la provincia de Gallaecia", o llamar Yilliqiya al reino astureleonés por la antigua provincia tardorromana, como hacían los muslimes, o cuando hay un "rey en Galicia" o "dominando sobre los gallegos", diferenciados de los asturianos y dependiente del rey de León, como fue el caso de Ordoño II.

Ya fuiste humillado con ese tema en otro hilo, tiene gracia que lo saques a colación.

Y ya que estamos, seguimos esperando a ver qué dices del primer documento en gallego:






El primer documento en gallego: el fuero de Castro Caldelas (abril de 1228)


Copia del original latino del fuero de Castro Caldelas, precioso pueblo orensano con un castillo de los condes de Lemos, ahora visitable y propiedad de la Casa de Alba. https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/2672677.pdf Básicamente todo son impuestos y multas. Transcripción de...




www.burbuja.info





O del sello de Alfonso IX:







Da pena que no seas capaz de responder a lo que dicen y salgas siempre con una nueva pailanada para quedar en ridículo, como repetir las fantasías galleguistas de Murguía y Vicetto.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Sep 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En ninguna fuente se habla del "reino de Galicia" hasta su fundación en 1065. Lo más parecido es llamar a los reyes de Asturias "rey en la provincia de Gallaecia", o llamar Yilliqiya al reino astureleonés por la antigua provincia tardorromana, como hacían los muslimes, o cuando hay un "rey en Galicia" o "dominando sobre los gallegos", diferenciados de los asturianos y dependiente del rey de León, como fue el caso de Ordoño II.
> 
> Ya fuiste humillado con ese tema en otro hilo, tiene gracia que lo saques a colación.
> 
> ...



Vuelves con tu manipulacion y mentiras conscientes.

Ya te he puesto docenas de historiadores europeos estudiosos del Reino de Galicia wue dien que Reino de Asturias es una invencion nacionalista española.

Incluso españoles. 

Dime las veces que los moros hablen dezasturias o asturianos


----------



## Soldado Enigmático (2 Sep 2022)

Cuánta tontuna y cuánta gilipollez hay con los antinacionalistas letrasados.

Todo porque se creen que se dedican a estudiar una "cencia sozial". Pero solo le hacen un favor al enemigo denostando el nombre de su propio país. 

La endofobia es deporte nacional.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vuelves con tu manipulacion y mentiras conscientes.
> 
> Ya te he puesto docenas de historiadores europeos estudiosos del Reino de Galicia wue dien que Reino de Asturias es una invencion nacionalista española.
> 
> ...
















EL REINO DE LEON EN LAS FUENTES ISLAMICAS MEDIEVALES. (SIGLOS II H. / VIII D.C. - VI H. / XII D.C.) - GUSTAVO TURIENZO VEIGA - 9788497735582


Comprar el libro El reino de León en las fuentes islámicas medievales. (siglos II H. / VIII d.C. - VI H. / XII d.C.) de Gustavo Turienzo Veiga, Publicaciones Universidad de León (9788497735582) con ENVÍO GRATIS desde 18 € en nuestra librería online Agapea.com; Ver opiniones, resumen, sinopsis...




www.agapea.com





Dime las veces que los reyes asturleoneses se proclaman reyes de Galicia.


----------



## CaCO3 (3 Sep 2022)

Reconquista es un termino inexacto y bla, bla, bla, porque nos la cogemos con papel de fumar. Eso sí, al puto golpe de estado del 34, lo llamamos al unísono revolución. Curioso, ¿eh?


----------



## Dinero Consciente (4 Sep 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Pues si llega a tener los dos se planta en Moscú



Sí, para Rusia mandó a unos soldados para apoyar a Hitler. Y así les fue a la División Azul y a Alemania.


----------



## España1 (4 Sep 2022)

Reconquista.

Santiago y cierra España!


----------



## Dinero Consciente (4 Sep 2022)

No lo dicen por Vox. Lo dicen porque hay historiadores que tienen alguna base para sostenerlo.


----------



## Austerlitz (4 Sep 2022)

Bueno, dados los argumentos que emplean queda claro que siempre hay que utilizar el término RECONQUISTA.
Y a quien no le guste que se vaya a mamarla


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------

